# Investigating assets and debts of deceased father



## mazstar1980

My father passed away and left me in his testament as 1/2 beneficiary. 

I do not speak to my family often and no one including my father's wife has been wiling to assist me with finding out his financial situation in Germany. 

I am aware that if I claim inheritance I also claim debts - I also don't know what assets he had in Germany (I don't think he owned land/house). I don't want to claim inheritance and then find out he had big debts. 

Is there a way I can investigate what assets and debts he had including life insurance, private pension in Germany. 

I know there is something called Schufa but I don't know whether they would provide this service?

Also - Can someone recommend english speaking lawyer in Rheinland-Pfalz?


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may be kind of out of luck, based on your other post saying that your father was resident in Italy when he died. His wife is likely to have all the documents regarding his holdings and I'm betting she is the one responsible for processing the estate/will whatever. 

If she has already started the inheritance process, you probably need to find out the name of the notaire she is using and make your existence known to the notaire (notario? in Italian, Notar in German). If you have a copy of the will, you might be able to do something through a German Notar, but without knowing what assets he may have left in Germany, you won't get far, I'm afraid.

Do you have any other family involved in this? (Siblings, aunts or uncles in Germany?) If so, it's time to form some strategic alliances.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

